
Let’s Make: Dangerous Dave - mariuz
https://www.maizure.org/projects/lets-make-dangerous-dave/index.html
======
gitgud
Wow great tutorial! It might just be me, but wouldn't it be more intuitive to
start with the Diagram of the "game loop", it's seems easier to understand the
program that way.

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
As someone who isn't a game developer but has dabbled, I think introducing the
concept of the "game loop" as early as possible would definitely be
beneficial.

------
disko
Ha, nice! Played this to death in my young years :) Also: Shooting Gallery...

~~~
pavel_lishin
I think I actually played Haunted Mansion at a party my dad took me to when I
was super little; I rediscovered Dangerous Dave later. Never did get past the
"outdoor" level...

------
jansan
I have actually never heard of the game before, but the name "Dangerous Dave"
rang a bell:
[https://youtu.be/ULdEynOA9Qg?t=197](https://youtu.be/ULdEynOA9Qg?t=197)

~~~
_pmf_
Not to be confused with Rick Dangerous, which is the inspiration for Spelunky.

~~~
mwexler
Not to be confused with "Super Dave" Osborne, who passed away earlier in 2019.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Dave_Osborne](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Dave_Osborne)

~~~
jansan
Not to be confused with Dave Grohl, who broke his leg live on stage, still
finished the gig, then had a throne built that he sat on during the following
concerts.

